# Homer color question



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

When racing homer fanciers refer to a bird as chocolate, is this the same as indigo? Im still learning all the commonly used words. thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, the majority of 'chocolates' are actually indigos. Although 'chocolate' can be associated with opals (which do tend to look a whole lot like indigo), brown birds, recessive reds, heavily bronzed bars/checks, and even spread ash-reds sometimes (yeah, someone in the club had one, and when he asked what to call it, someone piped up and said chocolate  ). That last one still doesn't make much sense to me, LOL. Oh. Also I've seen some grizzles and 'duns' (silver, not always the real spread ones) called chocolates as well.

Basically, if it ain't something else, it gets stuck under the chocolate category many times, haha. Or so it seems


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Here in South Africa chocolate in homers is usually recessive red. Don't quite know why, they don't look brown / chocolate, they look red. Jack Barkel sells these chocolate meulemans (recessive red) and also sells opal Janssens (which are actually indigos).

I try not to use that kind of terminology, it gets too confusing. Call and indigo and indigo, an opal an opal and a recessive red a recessive red!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

rudolph.est said:


> Here in South Africa chocolate in homers is usually recessive red. Don't quite know why, they don't look brown / chocolate, they look red. Jack Barkel sells these chocolate meulemans (recessive red) and also sells opal Janssens (which are actually indigos).
> 
> I try not to use that kind of terminology, it gets too confusing.* Call and indigo and indigo, an opal an opal and a recessive red a recessive red! *


Amen!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good example of a bronze being called chocolate
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Mystery&item=1257294165


----------

